# salvia-induced DP



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

What's up guys,

Been suffering from DP/DR for the past 8 months. I'm not a drug user, but I took a whiff of 7x salvia during orientation right before my first year of grad school started along with a bunch of other students. I was tripping balls for 45 minutes while everyone was looking at me with a confused look after their 2 minute trips. Never came out of that dreamland and I've been sleepwalking ever since. On top of that somehow my brain chemistry got so screwed up I plummeted into clinical depression and didn't have the energy to walk for more than 5 meters. I'm at a very prestigious school for my field- and this thing totally ruined all my ambitions and research plans- not to mention my usually chatty and lighthearted personality got wiped away.

Anyway, I took 25mg of sertraline for a month and a half to take away the clinical depression (small dose, but more didn't do any good) but that didn't do anything for the DP/DR as predicted. It's been very very very slowly fading away these past months but the dissociation has still taken a toll on my life;.. grad school is hard enough without something like that. If it doesn't go away soon, I'll have to quit a promising academic career.

These past couple of months I've been taking 150 mg of naltrexone, and that greatly improved my standard of life- prolly 20 percent DP improvement- but its still not enough.

Anyway, it's interesting to note that for the year prior to DP, I was really overworked and burnt out from family/school/friend life and had at least mild anhedonia. Dynorphins are implicated both in chronic stress and anhedonia- and maybe salvia, another kappa opioid agonist, was the tipping point as a kind of "artificial chronic stress." (I guess DP was my reward for hard work). Hopefully KOR antagonists will come out and may be the answer for a lot of people..

Anyway, good luck to all of you. Don't give up hope- the world hasn't changed- it's just your brain overproduces some chemical or another and everything looks weird, but is actually totally normal. Also, although its obviously impossible to ignore, try to find some calming hobbies which can take DP/DR out of the forefront of your mind.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

so how confident you will ever be 100% again? do you think this whole thing is totally temporary i mean?


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

Not confident. I think everyone suffering from this is scared of its duration over anything else.
It's only been getting better, so I can only hope it continues that way to the end.

Forecasting DP/DR outcomes is pure speculation, so for all who are suffering, the only thing we can hope for to reliably eliminate this thing is some new treatment breakthrough soon..x_x.

I think it's a crime that this thing isn't studied more. If I were in psychology, I would imagine it'd be one of the most fruitful/promising areas of research, as well as the most interesting. I mean, even philosophically, DP is such an improbable and fascinating thing (although not when you're suffering from it.) I guess it just isn't a money-maker- which wasn't important when it was studied in the 19th/early 20th centuries- but is the key now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

When I first discovered that I had DP, (after 6 years of not knowing), I came across this post. I think the salvia tripper had gone through a temporary DP and recovered when the trip ended. Here's the link and I'll post the thread here too.

http://www.entheogen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24490



> *Trip Report :::: - Third Time's The Charm by daivlas*
> 
> Having tried salvia twice before with very mild results I decided to try a stronger extract. The third time was the charm for me and I finally "broke through". After only one small hit of 20x I set the bong down on the floor and laid on my bed with the lights low. As I was laying in my bed I heard a sound that was a cross between trumpets and violins. Suddenly I was floating in space, except the background wasn't black it was red and there were no stars only large yellow oval shapes. Then a cheerful force began to fold me into myself. My entire body was being folded into my head and then I had no body and no head, and then the red space with yellow ovals began folding into me. As the space was folding into me faster and faster I was shocked. The whole world and my whole life was just a simulation or a dream that had come to an abrupt end. I refused this idea and thought of my family, my home, my life. As each memory came to mind I saw a flash of it and then it blended with the red space and yellow ovals and was quickly folded into me. "what the fuck" "what the fuck is this" "what the fuck is this shit" I shouted. The cheerful force reminded me that my whole existence and everything I knew was only a simulation that was now over and the entire world that I knew was being folded into me and the only thing that was real was this space of red background and yellow ovals. It felt so real and so strange. I tried to grasp at my memories as they were being folded into me but they would just flow through my hands. I was liquid, I was this red space and yellow ovals, everything was red space and yellow ovals.
> 
> ...


I hope you can get something from it. And welcome to the forums! I hope you find help here.


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

sekhmet said:


> What's up guys,
> 
> Been suffering from DP/DR for the past 8 months. I'm not a drug user, but I took a whiff of 7x salvia during orientation right before my first year of grad school started along with a bunch of other students. I was tripping balls for 45 minutes while everyone was looking at me with a confused look after their 2 minute trips. Never came out of that dreamland and I've been sleepwalking ever since. On top of that somehow my brain chemistry got so screwed up I plummeted into clinical depression and didn't have the energy to walk for more than 5 meters. I'm at a very prestigious school for my field- and this thing totally ruined all my ambitions and research plans- not to mention my usually chatty and lighthearted personality got wiped away.
> 
> ...


I hone in on "OVER WORKED and BURNT OUT" in your post.............I think that is what caused it for me too.....and the thinking patterns that go with it


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

maybe this could happen to Miley Cyrus and we could finally get some god damn national exposure....


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I think mine was salvia induced too, but I smoked a lot, and I mean A LOT of 80x out of a gravity bong. But do you think its possible it lasted so long because you had a panic attack during the trip? That's what I'm convinced it was for me because mine lasted about and hour too.


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

strangeways said:


> I think mine was salvia induced too, but I smoked a lot, and I mean A LOT of 80x out of a gravity bong. But do you think its possible it lasted so long because you had a panic attack during the trip? That's what I'm convinced it was for me because mine lasted about and hour too.


I was definitely freaking out heavily during the trip, but most people freak out on salvia, and I calmed myself down quite a bit by the end. Anyway, a panic attack is way more than just freaking out- you need to have shortness of breath, chest pain, etc, etc- and they commonly end with passing out or throwing up- definitely none of which I had.

Was your DR/DP directly caused by the salvia? Did you have anything like that before? Also, were you stressed out when you did it?


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

sekhmet said:


> I was definitely freaking out heavily during the trip, but most people freak out on salvia, and I calmed myself down quite a bit by the end. Anyway, a panic attack is way more than just freaking out- you need to have shortness of breath, chest pain, etc, etc- and they commonly end with passing out or throwing up- definitely none of which I had.
> 
> Was your DR/DP directly caused by the salvia? Did you have anything like that before? Also, were you stressed out when you did it?


I think my dr/dp was caused from salvia that time, I felt like I never completely stopped tripping. I've always had a panic disorder though. So I just figured it could be linked. I wasn't stressed when I was smoking it but during the trip I had a point where I couldn't see or hear anything but weird fake world and a voice saying I was stuck this way forever. But on a positive note my dr/dp did go away after about a year. But about six months ago I had a really bad panic attack and it came back in full force.


----------

